# Trip not calculated...



## D.J. (Apr 15, 2015)

This is the second time this has happened in different forms, wonder if it has happened to others: basically the rider had given me the wrong pick-up address to begin with, then when i found him he said he'd direct me how to get there and put no destination in the app. So i began the trip and tried to end it at the destination when we arrived and app acted as if the trip hadn't started, so it charged him $0. I then contacted Uber via email because the website doesn't address this issue for some reason.


----------



## Sweet Ping (Jan 20, 2015)

D.J. said:


> This is the second time this has happened in different forms, wonder if it has happened to others: basically the rider had given me the wrong pick-up address to begin with, then when i found him he said he'd direct me how to get there and put no destination in the app. So i began the trip and tried to end it at the destination when we arrived and app acted as if the trip hadn't started, so it charged him $0. I then contacted Uber via email because the website doesn't address this issue for some reason.


Hit need help when you rate the passenger and follow instructions.
You will enter p/u and d/o addresses and get the fare adjusted in 5 minutes


----------



## D.J. (Apr 15, 2015)

Sweet Ping said:


> Hit need help when you rate the passenger and follow instructions.
> You will enter p/u and d/o addresses and get the fare adjusted in 5 minutes


Thanks so much, that will be very helpful!


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

D.J. said:


> This is the second time this has happened in different forms, wonder if it has happened to others: basically the rider had given me the wrong pick-up address to begin with, then when i found him he said he'd direct me how to get there and put no destination in the app. So i began the trip and tried to end it at the destination when we arrived and app acted as if the trip hadn't started, so it charged him $0. I then contacted Uber via email because the website doesn't address this issue for some reason.


I am not sure how it could charge them $0. At the very least it should show the fare as a $4 minimum trip.


----------



## D.J. (Apr 15, 2015)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I am not sure how it could charge them $0. At the very least it should show the fare as a $4 minimum trip.


I'm not sure how either, but Uber has since fixed it and gave me the 4$ for the 2.6 miles


----------

